# Another newbie, this one a guy



## Eoraptor (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi girls! My name's Mickey, and I LOVE makeup.  But I just started wearing it a couple years ago, so I'm still learning.  I've worked my way up from clear mascara to wearing full makeup regularly.  I'd love to be a cosmetologist, but I have a lot of work to do before I can consider that!  I really need to expand my range of styles, do a lot of work on my application techniques, and look more girly.  Please excuse any beginner questions I may ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hopefully this resource will help me.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 9, 2006)

welcome Mickey


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi glad you joined! welcome to specktra!


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi!Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, Mickey!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 10, 2006)

woot! welcome mickey!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, hello there and welcome!


----------



## user6 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hi Mickey*






   Hey, welcome, and you're gonna love it here! So many tutorials, and friendly people, it's awesome!!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 10, 2006)

Allo allo!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  I feel a lot less nervous about joining now.


----------



## meihwa (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome! It's always nice to have more guys on board!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 10, 2006)

don't be nervous....we're a fun bunch....


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome,Mickey!


----------



## Dawn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Mickey!  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## TM26 (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome Mickey! Glad to have you with us


----------

